# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT for click lovers!

## acoul

Πιο εύκολο από winbox, με αναρίθμητες δυνατότητες, πιο σταθερό, και με quagga χωρίς hacks και άλλες επίφοβες, αβέβαιες και χωρίς υποστήριξη παρεμβάσεις --> flashsys openwrt !!

ας το δοκιμάσει κάποιος μικρομπρίκ χρήστης και μεταφέρει εντυπώσεις ...

φορ κλικ λόβερς!

----------


## bedazzled

> και με quagga χωρίς hacks και άλλες επίφοβες, αβέβαιες και χωρίς υποστήριξη παρεμβάσεις


Η υποστήριξη της κοινότητας δεν μετράει, ε;




> φορ κλικ λόβερς!


Σε πρώτη ανάγνωση διάβασα "for greek lovers" ... αρκετά ενοχλητικά πάντως τα λατινοελληνικά  ::

----------


## yorgos

```
This release comes with wireless drivers for Atheros based on Public HAL. We were unable to include extra channel modes (superchannel) and high power modes (>20db) because of license agreements.
```

Ασ γιου καν ση Αλεξ, μπρικι ισ στιλ ουάν φοοτ αχεαντ


Θα το δοκίμαζα ευχαρίστως αλλά φοβάμαι μην με λιντσάρουν οι συνλινκούχοι μου  ::  




```
We have decided not to wait for OpenWRT 8.08 RC to come out and post the x86 version now. This is a 100% working preview release based on OpenWRT trunk with our modifications and FlashSYS v1 web GUI. Because we are using 2.6 kernel, Broadcom based routers which require 2.4 kernel are not supported in this version.
```

Αλλά από την άλλη πάλι αυτό είναι BETA ακόμα, τι να λέει...

----------


## frenzy

Μία άλλη ανοιχτή διανομή (με άδεια χρήσης GNU GPL) για δρομολογητές και εξυπηρετητές δικτύου (με υποστήριξη για ασύρματες διεπαφές 802.11x και GSM, εξυπηρετητή RADIUS, VPN, L2TP, PPoE, load balancing για πολλαπλές συνδέσεις, ουρές QoS, Asterisk, αρχή έκδοσης/πιστοποίησης ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών κατά X.509 κ.α.), με δυνατότητα για ρυθμίσεις και παρακολούθηση μέσω γραφικού περιβάλλοντος είναι και η ιταλική Zeroshell

http://www.zeroshell.net/eng/

Διατίθεται για μεταφόρτωση, για όσους θέλουν να πειραματισθούν, σε διάφορες εικόνες για εκκινήσιμα CD-ROM, σκληρό δίσκο, κάρτες Flash και εικονικές συσκευές VMWare.

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε διάφορες πλατφόρμες όπως x86, WRAP, Alix, Soekris.

----------

